# Silver wrapped walking stick



## Markeabbey (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi
I am new to the forum I have MS so use a walking stick
I will be 60 soon and my children wish to buy a nice stick for me
2 years a go I saw a ladie with a stick with a silver flora stem wrapped around the stick 
I have searched on eBay and online shops with no luck. New type USA sticks have inlayed wood but not for me
Please advise or help me to source this type of stick new or old
Regards Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

While I have seen pictures of the type of stick you are looking for I do not know of any one that is doing that kind of work these days. I have looked for books or vidos on how to do that and have not found one yet. Wish I could help.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome aboard Markeabbey. Wish I could help but I am unfamiliar with the type of stick u are looking for.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome Mark,

As much as I would like to do that type of work I can't help you either. It's very possible the lady you saw had an antique stick.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

You could try Googling antique cane auctions or maybe Fashionablecanes.com (if you haven't tried them already.) Perhaps a rough sketch of what it is you're looking for would help, too.


----------

